# Overrated Games



## Runa (Sep 5, 2010)

You know, there's a lot of amazing games out there that you've never played.  there are games that came out before some of you were born and are therefore considered "too old" to enjoy, or are "outdated".  While there are MANY games out there that are so underrated it should be a crime to have not played them, there are a lot of games out there that have been played by everyone and their mother that just don't deserve the universal acclaim and adoration they do.  

Let's start with the single most overrated game of all time:  The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.  

Allow me to get the facts out of the way early, I said 'overrated', not 'bad'.  For  game that is supposedly the best of all time (as seen on review aggregation site "www.gamerankings.com), it's really nothing special.  Everything it did other games have done better, and in some cases earlier.  Sure, you can argue that the time period dictated it's quality based on when it came out and the fact that no other game had mixed what it did well all in one pot before, but that doesn't excuse it's horrendous flaws.  

What I consider the biggest flaw is the controls.  While it was revolutionary for it's time, the controls were absolute shit.  Saying the controls were good is like saying the Wiimote (sans motion+) is a perfect emulation of body motion!  Sure, it was interesting and new for it's time, but we all know that new technology and ideas usually take years to perfect, and OOT is the perfect example of a great idea executed horribly.  movement was glitchy and jerky, and combat was stinted and frankly too simplistic to really be engaging (outside of a few boss fights that would surely result in frustrations due to poor controls.)  it seemed not to matter, the game just FELT bad.  it wasn't smoothe, it wasn't intuitive, and it wasn't refined in any sense of the word.  Sure, it was mainly the limitations of the hardware, but that's no excuse to put out a glitchy game when games have been putting out better controlling games on systems for a decade at that point.  

then theres the graphics.  Oh my god the graphics were HORRIBLE, even for their time period!  take a screenshot of the best looking N64 game, and compare it to Mario RPG, or donkey Kong Country, or even Super Marioworld!  Sure, the graphics were simple and 2D, but they were vibrant and colorful, the looked crisp and clean and in many cases (Yoshi's island), gloriously artistic and unique.  Compare them to Goldeneye, Ocarina of Time, or smash brothers, and you have glitchy, blocky faces, horrible bland landscapes, and ugly textures everywhere.  I would gladly play SNES over N64 any time!  

when it all comes down to it, a lot of the reason I dislike Ocarina of Time more than most other people is the generation it had the misfortune of being brought into:  the 5th gen (I think).  That entire generation is marred by bad production values because EVERYONE was soo worried about making the jump to 3D that they forgot to make sure the other aspects of the game didn't fall behind!  sure, it added a third dimension, but it did so at the cost of controls, graphics, sound, and even story!  Ocarina of time, for all intents and purposes (in my eyes) was nothing more than an ugly, poorly controlled, and unoriginal 3D remake of Link to the Past.  the general plot and structure of the two games were almost identical (young boy goes on a quest, does a few dungeons before being thrust into a bleak and depressing alternate world that he has to get 8 gems to beat gannon).  sure, one could argue that ALL the Legend of Zelda games borroed from this same basic structure, but that doesn't help Ocarina of Time at all.  I mean, Link to the past was pretty much the exact game (outside of some minor tweaks in plot and character), and it was done 4 years earlier!  And if you're SO hung up on the 3D gameplay, look forward a few iterations to Twilight Princess and you have the same situation except Twilight Princess lacked the graphical or technical limitations Ocarina of Time had, so why is Ocarina considered the better game when a game that did everything it did better is on the market? 

Nostalgia. 

Ocarina came out at a time when gaming was just starting to become something more than the passtime of people afraid of the sun, so that's when most modern gamers got into the series, making this the first entry and therefore the shining example of a classic, timeless game simply marred by less impressive technology.  The same issues happened with Final Fantasy VII, a good game released at the wrong time, an era when people started caring more about spectacle and that glorious third dimension than proper production values. 

That;s the one thing I can say nintendo has fixed lately, at least they know that a simple 2D sidescrolling game is often all you need.  

Feel free to disagree, I have no idea why I wrote all this out, and I can't wait to rail on Halo, Grand Theft Auto 4, and Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 5, 2010)

as many other people say Halo is overrated


----------



## Runa (Sep 5, 2010)

yeah, that's one of the 4 I intend to rail on in this thread


----------



## SirRob (Sep 5, 2010)

Final Fantasy 6, Chrono Trigger, Mega Man 2, Super Mario World, Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past, Sonic & Knuckles, and Pokemon Gold. How anyone likes those games I'll never understand. Trash, all of them.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 5, 2010)

Runa said:


> yeah, that's one of the 4 I intend to rail on in this thread


 
also, Mass Effect, Burnout paradise, adn the behind halo the 2nd most over rated game *Grand Theft Auto 4*


----------



## Zydala (Sep 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Final Fantasy 6, Chrono Trigger, Mega Man 2, Super Mario World, Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past, Sonic & Knuckles, and Pokemon Gold. How anyone likes those games I'll never understand. Trash, all of them.


 
They're not trash. They all have plenty of good things about them, and most of those were great for their time.

Have there been better things before and since then? Yes :P


----------



## Cam (Sep 5, 2010)

GTA Vice city


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2010)

Duke Nukem Forever.

That's right, I went there.

You may not believe me now, you maybe not believe me then, but eventually you WILL come to see it.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 5, 2010)

Zydala said:


> They're not trash. They all have plenty of good things about them, and most of those were great for their time.
> 
> Have there been better things before and since then? Yes :P


 
I think he was being sarcastic. I agree about Final Fantasy VI though. :V


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 6, 2010)

All of the Mario Kart games.



SirRob said:


> Final Fantasy 6, Chrono Trigger, Mega Man 2, Super Mario World, Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past, Sonic & Knuckles, and Pokemon Gold. How anyone likes those games I'll never understand. Trash, all of them.


 
I see what you did thar. :roll:



Runa said:


> then theres the graphics.  Oh my god the graphics were  HORRIBLE, even for their time period!  take a screenshot of the best  looking N64 game, and compare it to Mario RPG, or donkey Kong Country,  or even Super Marioworld!  Sure, the graphics were simple and 2D, but  they were vibrant and colorful, the looked crisp and clean and in many  cases (Yoshi's island), gloriously artistic and unique.  Compare them to  Goldeneye, Ocarina of Time, or smash brothers, and you have glitchy,  blocky faces, horrible bland landscapes, and ugly textures everywhere.  I  would gladly play SNES over N64 any time!


 
You're comparing 2D graphics at their finest (at the time) and the the earliest of 3D games. Of course 3D looked a bit jarring in the PS1/ N64 era, just as 2D might have looked jarring in the Atari/ NES era. They were dealing with relatively new technology that they haven't had time to perfect. I honestly don't know what you were expecting from the N64. :|


----------



## Runa (Sep 6, 2010)

how could anyone hate Final Fantasy VI? great villain, great plot, great graphics, simple but effective gameplay, lots of characters each with their backstory, the perfect blend of linearity andnonlinearity, lots to do, and had an amazing ending.  Not to mention the phenomenal soundtrack.  I can't think of a single flaw with that game (and yes, I admit it's my favorite game of all time.) Also, this game is UNDERRATED, since most people started with FFVII and never palyed this.  

Megaman 2 is the same.  great level design, great soundtrack, it was simple but laid the foundation for the rest of the megaman series, and didn't really have many flaws.  (personal opinion)  

and Link to the past?  what?  it's hardly considered famous since it's overshadowed by Ocarina of Time, it's actually UNDERRATEd, since it deserves all the praise OOT gets and it doesn't.  

For the record, the games I was planning on harping on: 

The Legend of zelda: ocarina of Time
Grand Theft auto IV
Halo (whole series)
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy VII (even though I love it)


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 6, 2010)

My main problem with thoughtful discussions like this is that many folks assume that "overrated" = "bad".... which is not even remotely close to being true.

Case in point: the entire *Halo* franchise.  Overrated as hell?  Yes.  Filled to the brim with annoying fanboys?  Yes.  Are there better FPS games out there worth playing?  Oh God, yes.  But is *Halo* fun to play, regardless of these points?  Well... yes.  What made the game so unbelievably popular is that it IS fun.  It IS enjoyable to mindlessly grab a controller and go "shooty-shooty" for a while.  Games like *Team Fortress 2* are leagues above and beyond it in the multiplayer department, but that's still not gonna stop me from picking up *Reach* next week.

The *Gran Turismo* franchise can suck it for all I care though...  >_>;

Then you have a different kind of overrated: *Final Fantasy VII*.  This type caused many folks to hate the game strictly because it became so goddamn popular.  It was like every fanboy desperately wanted to have angry, violent sex with Tifa and Sephiroth, all while bawling over Aeris' death.  This game was literally hailed as the "greatest game ever made" by so many people, many of them never even touched the first six games... and didn't even care to, for that matter.  They'd willfully ignore the earlier games simply because they were older looking, and didn't have the visual spark that *VII* had.  I hated these people with a passion, and later went on to rage about how much I hated *VII* with a passion.... regardless of the fact that it's actually a decent RPG.

And last, you have the type of overrated that gaming sites and magazines feed: Games that get perfect *10* scores that don't even deserve them.  Examples: *Grand Theft Auto IV*, *Chrono Cross*.  These games are often so overhyped, that the glossy finish tends to block critics from being able to notice the ever-so-obvious flaws.  They hand out the "perfect" score just because it's a big name title that everyone's been waiting for.  These aren't BAD games, but these people need to learn and understand what the word "perfect" actually means.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

I feel like and I think i'm seeing this thread bring out lots and lots of nerdy elitism.

Awesome job OP.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 6, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I think he was being sarcastic. I agree about Final Fantasy VI though. :V


 
ehhh yeah looking back probably lol

but he likes tales games so I can't ever tell ;] lol


----------



## SirRob (Sep 6, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I feel like and I think i'm seeing this thread bring out lots and lots of nerdy elitism.
> 
> Awesome job OP.


Oh, gotta edit my list. I forgot the Golden Sun series.


----------



## Runa (Sep 6, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> My main problem with thoughtful discussions like this is that many folks assume that "overrated" = "bad".... which is not even remotely close to being true.
> 
> Case in point: the entire *Halo* franchise. Overrated as hell? Yes. Filled to the brim with annoying fanboys? Yes. Are there better FPS games out there worth playing? Oh God, yes. But is *Halo* fun to play, regardless of these points? Well... yes. What made the game so unbelievably popular is that it IS fun. It IS enjoyable to mindlessly grab a controller and go "shooty-shooty" for a while. Games like *Team Fortress 2* are leagues above and beyond it in the multiplayer department, but that's still not gonna stop me from picking up *Reach* next week.
> 
> ...



I like you...I like you a LOT!  Especially the points about how overrated =/= bad, and the part about FFVII.  PErsonally, I LOVE Final Fantasy VII, but there's no denying it's NOT as good as the fanboys make it out to sound.  same with Ocarina of Time, it IS a good game for it's time, it jsut hasn't aged well (and in my opinion was pretty hamfisted ecen when it came out).  I personally HATE halo for being mediocre but getting such a massive, undeserved fanbase, but even I agree the games are well made, and their simplicity makes them easily accessible to anyone interested.  

Though I do feel Final Fantasy XIII and Grand Theft Auto IV were both shit. Sorry, they were, and I have VERY good reasons for feeling so.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, gotta edit my list. I forgot the Golden Sun series.


 
buh-awwww


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 6, 2010)

My favorite FF's are IV and VII. I guess my hate of VI comes from  fanboys who think it's the only good game in the series.

I'm also not too fond of Half-Life. I forgot how many chapters of that thing I saw before I fell asleep.


----------



## A10pex (Sep 6, 2010)

Call of Duty
Don't get me wrong I love the games and play them a lot but, too much hype over them 
Same with Halo as everyone says


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 6, 2010)

Runa said:


> I like you...I like you a LOT!  Especially the points about how overrated =/= bad, and the part about FFVII.  PErsonally, I LOVE Final Fantasy VII, but there's no denying it's NOT as good as the fanboys make it out to sound.  same with Ocarina of Time, it IS a good game for it's time, it jsut hasn't aged well (and in my opinion was pretty hamfisted ecen when it came out).  I personally HATE halo for being mediocre but getting such a massive, undeserved fanbase, but even I agree the games are well made, and their simplicity makes them easily accessible to anyone interested.
> 
> Though I do feel Final Fantasy XIII and Grand Theft Auto IV were both shit. Sorry, they were, and I have VERY good reasons for feeling so.



*laughs*

I have a resounding hatred for *Final Fantasy XIII*, and will hail it as the worst entry in the entire franchise.  Regardless of the better works he's created, I want Tetsuya nomura to die in a fire for what he did to this game.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> *laughs*
> 
> I have a resounding hatred for *Final Fantasy XIII*, and will hail it as the worst entry in the entire franchise.  Regardless of the better works he's created, I want Tetsuya nomura to die in a fire for what he did to this game.


 
The one I have for the GBA is goddamned worse by far. You're head is in places that I normally stick other things.

/my 2 cents on a franchise I care nothing for


----------



## Taralack (Sep 6, 2010)

Any Final Fantasy. :V


----------



## The DK (Sep 6, 2010)

to be honest i have to say Halo and Final Fantasy VII. both are good games just the people that swear by them need a little help.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 6, 2010)

Anything Need For Speed related.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 6, 2010)

Halo, obviously. And uhh... lots of the MMOs out there.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 6, 2010)

See, I like GTA4.

It's flashy, it's damn well written. The car handling gets easier the longer you play, though the helicopter controls are unforgivable. But where GTA4 shines, is that when you finally finish the game, you can dick around. The big thing about GTA has always been the dicking around, and it's fantastic in 4. The complex way the city works throws up little surprises too. Like a multi-car pileup which turns nasty when one of the impacts sets a car on fire along with it's driver. Then it just goes mental. It's a far more satisfying experience to rampage in 4. Yeah, it's missing stuff like the minigun from San Andreas, but it's still fun. The system where you can outrun the cops is great. The previous games would just have cop cars spawning just around the corner, all over the place just to get you. In 4 you can see where they are and try to evade. It makes chases a lot more exciting and tense.

Now, the story. It's classic Rockstar. They have this flair for writing a great story while maintaining a silly edge to it, and mocking everything they can lay hands on. The world and city they created is fantastic.

My main criticisms for it though, are the sloppy car handling, occasional mission that's so fucking irritating, the repetition in the missions and how they've gone just a little too dark and gritty. There are times when you do something horrible to someone, and they start screaming or pleading for their life, and you just feel like a dick. There's only one other game that has made me feel like a dick, and that is Overlord 2.

Overlord 2. You start the game, dominate a few towns and villages. You get bored and set your minions to murdering their way through the town, destroying buildings and livestock. You leave the town to continue the game, then return later and everything is still destroyed and the dead are everywhere. Then you realise what a complete dick you've been to wipe out an entire village for fun. Fuck.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 6, 2010)

If I had to pick one, I'd say World of Warcraft.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

FFX-2 (Seriously what the fuck is this girly bullshit and since there's so much of it why are there no lesbians)
FFVII (The game itself is...okay, at best, but goddamn if its fanbase isn't annoying as fuck)
TF2 (Once again, cool game, fucking terrible fanbase)
Moonbase Alpha (only good for trolling.)


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 6, 2010)

When I loved with a friend of mine and couldnt sleep, I used to watch him play one of the Halo games, allways worked. 

I don't see why no one is as fanatical abut FFVIII as I am, it's the only game I have replayed ever! Sonic and Knuckles was kick ass btw! 

As for other games that seem overrated, does anyone remember Age of Empires? Again it was good, but not as good as it was supposed to be. And I never got into any of the new Mortal Combat, I'm sticking to the Omega edition!

Disclaimer: I am aware that I am probably too young to remember the Omega, My older cousin gave me his!


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 6, 2010)

Halo... ALL OF THEM. It was an "innovative" shooter for about a month... and then they just played on the same concept OVER AND OVER...


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 6, 2010)

Ocarina of Time was from an era where games were about having fun, and not about how visually impressive they were(making everything look like it's coated in plastic).

Of course the controls were simplistic, it was one of the first 3D games ever released. People look back on it with rose-tinted glasses because it was a landmark in popular gaming, not because it's irreproducible genius.

Also it's easy to say all old games are overrated because you can judge them by today's standards, which really isn't fair.

Oh and obligatory "ITT: Elitists"


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I feel like and I think i'm seeing this thread bring out lots and lots of nerdy elitism.
> 
> Awesome job OP.


 


Zaraphayx said:


> Oh and obligatory "ITT: Elitists"


 
>:[


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> FFX-2 (Seriously what the fuck is this girly bullshit and since there's so much of it why are there no lesbians)


 
First off: Paine was a dyke, and there is nothing you could say to convince me otherwise.
Second: Massage minigame with Yuna and that obnoxious dumb shit with the fan, whatshername

Also, overrated: almost anything you can buy in a retail store.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 6, 2010)

Xenke said:


> >:[


 
If it quacks like a duck...


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> First off: Paine was a dyke, and there is nothing you could say to convince me otherwise.
> Second: Massage minigame with Yuna and that obnoxious dumb shit with the fan, whatshername


 
I'll have to agree with the Paine statement... But ya know that's part of her "charm"

As for the mini-game it's been too long so I don't remember it


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'll have to agree with the Paine statement... But ya know that's part of her "charm"


 
Her "charm" = "Everything bores me.  Shut up or I'll punch you.  I am serious lesbian, this is serious dressphere.  Grr."


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Her "charm" = "Everything bores me.  Shut up or I'll punch you.  I am serious lesbian, this is serious dressphere.  Grr."


 
Basically Ben


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2010)

You know, to be perfectly honest I liked the Garment Grid/Dressphere system (as tacky and girly as it was).  It's just that nearly everything else in the game was irredeemable dreck.  Hell, I liked the Junction system in FF8 too, but loathed the rest of the game.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 6, 2010)

Boring graphics wankfests like Far Cry 2 and Crysis.

Crysis was alright, but Far Cry 2 was terrible. I couldn't even bear to complete it.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You know, to be perfectly honest I liked the Garment Grid/Dressphere system (as tacky and girly as it was).  It's just that nearly everything else in the game was irredeemable dreck.  Hell, I liked the Junction system in FF8 too, but loathed the rest of the game.


 
my girlfriend would basically run into battle, have them change outfits and then run away.

anyway is X-2 really 'overrated'? I mean as far as I knew no one actually really liked it and the team that developed it was quoted in some article saying basically they did it for fun and 'no one can take a joke'.


----------



## Sigma (Sep 6, 2010)

FC2's single player was crap, too much getting from A-B and back again.The best part of it was the map making though, still the best I have seen on a console.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 6, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2, Halo 2 and 3, Metal Gear Solid 4.

They're fun, yeah (except Halo 2), but they aren't OMG BEST GAME EVAR.


----------



## Runa (Sep 6, 2010)

I think a lot of people need to re-evaluate what "overrated" means. It's not "Games that sold a lot that I think suck", or "games I've heard to much about that suck".  No, it's about games that get universal love, massive sales, phenomenal reviews, or rabid fanbases that frankly don't deserve it, or is magically blinded by nostalgia goggles.  

Ocarina of Time was overrated becuase it's supposedly the best game of all time, and it's got FAR too many glitches and poor production values for that to be the case.  People treat it as some sort of holy grail of gaming when it's really just a good game in an era of absolute shit.  while it deserves praise, it did do something nothing at the time could do successfully, it didn't do it nearly well enough to warrant the love it got.  IT's not even the best in it's own series, Link to the PAst was structurally the same game, and it didn't have the graphical, control, or audio issues Ocarina of time had, it didn't have as many glitches either.  The only reason it's so fondly remembered is because it was people's first.  If they'd played Link to the Past before Ocarina of Time, they'd agree it was far more refined, andit came out before.  

But I'm repeating myself.  

I think that, although Final Fantasy VII is an amazing game, it's also one of the most overrated games of all time.  Nothing deserves the praise this game gets, and it's fanbase is massive and totally rabid.  It's good, one of my favorites, but at least I'm able to look at it from afar and see it for it's flaws.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 6, 2010)

Starcraft, anyone?  Diablo?  Heck, anything put forward by Blizzard?



Samael234 said:


> I don't see why no one is as fanatical abut FFVIII as I am, it's the only game I have replayed ever!


Because it's a step down in quality from VII, but adored all the more because its fans at least tend to be quiet about their adoration?


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 6, 2010)

FFVII: Alright game play, but the main reason it gets so much praise was because it went 3D and it overshadows the far greater FFIX which contained the best storyline of any RPG I have played
Halo: People treat it like the best when it still lacks stuff that is made up in other games like the story and customization
PacMan: How this simple game became the top game of arcades is beyond me, but they just keep putting out rehashes and people still call it the greatest after all these years


----------



## Ames (Sep 6, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Starcraft, anyone?  Diablo?  Heck, anything put forward by Blizzard?


 
I can understand Diablo being a little overrated, but Starcraft?  Are you fucking tripping balls?


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 7, 2010)

I was about to discuss in detail the games that are overrated but I got smart and decided not to. All my complaints about the games were all personal opinions. But I will list the ones I think most deserve the title of overrated.

Mass Effect series, Halo series, World of Warcraft, All of the Call of Duty games, Star Craft 2, and The last couple of Final Fantasy games.

I'll add more as I think of them.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Starcraft, anyone?  Diablo?  Heck, anything put forward by Blizzard?


 
StarCraft WAS overrated.  It wasn't bad by any stretch, but it was overrated.  Total Annihilation is a better game by far.

Diablo... the first Diablo was honestly pretty fun IMO, and I don't remember it being hyped up like crazy (could be wrong) so I have to disagree with you there.

Blackthorne and The Lost Vikings were both unremarkable IMO, and the Warcraft series has ALWAYS been overrated (again, not necessarily bad - just overrated).



Attaman said:


> Because it's a step down in quality from VII, but adored all the more because its fans at least tend to be quiet about their adoration?


 
Step down? More like a stumble and a fall down a flight of stairs.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> First off: Paine was a dyke, and there is nothing you could say to convince me otherwise.
> Second: Massage minigame with Yuna and that obnoxious dumb shit with the fan, whatshername
> 
> Also, overrated: almost anything you can buy in a retail store.


 Well yeah, that

But Paine was way too "stereotypical goth" for me to take her seriously.


Zydala said:


> my girlfriend would basically run into battle, have them change outfits and then run away.


 Whoa wait I'm not your girlfriend


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> But Paine was way too "stereotypical goth" for me to take her seriously.


 
And Lulu wasn't too stereotypically Emo/goth for you?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> And Lulu wasn't too stereotypically Emo/goth for you?


 
I wasn't talking about FFX....


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Mass Effect series


 
It's totally not.

It's got the proper popularity for it's quality.


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2010)

Mass Effect.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> I wasn't talking about FFX....


 
She WAS in X-2, just not playable.

BELTS NEED MORE BELTS BELTS BELTS

Also, Lulu blowed shit up real good :V goofy pseudo-gothness is excused.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> She WAS in X-2, just not playable.
> 
> BELTS NEED MORE BELTS BELTS BELTS


 
SO MANY BELTS

How does she put it on and take it off? Does she unbuckle every belt? OH GOD THE HORROR.


Also, she's not a stereotypical goth because she married Wakka. And he got her knocked up.


....There's something wrong with that, somehow.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 7, 2010)

Halo. I have no idea what is supposed to be so special about it.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Halo. I have no idea what is supposed to be so special about it.


 
It's pretty.

Despite the fact that it's overhyped, I think it re-energized the FPS genre.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2010)

inb4 ANY halo game.

Those pieces of shit are so overrated, that there's no need to say it is.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Halo. I have no idea what is supposed to be so special about it.


 
It started out as an alright game... but then the squeaky, annoying, nine year old British boys started playing it...
God bless the mute button...


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 7, 2010)

Halo, meh, it's an alright game, but it's not great. People do overhype it a lot, though.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 7, 2010)

definitely halo. all of them. it might be a good FPS but its nothing more than that! its good but not awesome... and besides... its always the same damn game with a few tiny alterations.
another overrated series is the final fantasy series. well... lets say every game after 6 (not uncluding 9, which was awesome, but including all 3D remakes of older games). they just suck! the plot is retarded, the characters arent memorable at all and its always the same JRPG scheme: young dude withy spiky hair and a sword twice his size goes to beat up a bad guy...

oh! kingdom hearts is also VERY overrated!


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2010)

Any Kingdom Hearts. Christ.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Any Kingdom Hearts. Christ.


 
Yes, jesus. I hated those games.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yes, jesus. I hated those games.


 
I liked them, but the "RANDUM" fantards ruined it for me.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> SO MANY BELTS
> 
> How does she put it on and take it off? Does she unbuckle every belt? OH GOD THE HORROR.
> 
> ...


 
Best name for a protagonist NPC ever.  Wakka.

Wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Best name for a protagonist NPC ever.  Wakka.
> 
> Wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka wakka


 
You're just jealous you can't play underwater soccer.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 7, 2010)

Final Fantasy
Halo
Call of Duty
Madden
NCAA
Mario

Anything GameStop sees as a FOCUS TITLE usually.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 7, 2010)

skittle said:


> Mario


You think so? I hardly hear people talk about Mario.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2010)

Sports games in general.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Crusader Mike said:


> Sports games in general.


 
Since when have they been overrated? I think pretty much everyone hates them.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> Since when have they been overrated? I think pretty much everyone hates them.


 ...I live in a college town. Oh yea.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> Since when have they been overrated? I think pretty much everyone hates them.


 
Armchair quarterbacks and dumb jocks love that shit.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> Since when have they been overrated? I think pretty much everyone hates them.


 
Everyone?  Try telling that to the millions of suckers who keep propelling *Madden* to the top of the charts every single August.  I want the franchise to die like many others, but it has too many rampant fans who have to have their $60 NFL fix every year.  I miss the days when EA didn't fucking monopolize the license....  -_-


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> Since when have they been overrated? I think pretty much everyone hates them.



When they sell the same game over and over, but just upgrade the graphics a little and put a new number on the box, but sports fan still buy


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, crap, point taken guys. Shesh.


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2010)

Crysis

It just doesn't really have much replay value. :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 7, 2010)

Call of Duty Call of Duty Call of Duty


----------



## Shouden (Sep 7, 2010)

Heavy Rain - the concept is kinda cool, but the story has a ton of loop holes. Like: when they're in the type-writer shop, and he's wiping off the prints...(warning spoiler) wouldn't he need to wipe his prints of the murder weapon, too? I mean, I guess you could assume that he did that already, or that they didn't want to give away the killer's identy that early, but still...And Lauren wasn't very bright. I mean, someone with an old type writer and is into origami, and she didn't make the connection? Really?

and then there are the graphical issues. Man there are a lot of glitches. Yeah, you'd think a game that took the time to realistically model the skin, they would have made the effore to make the clothes move more realistically. But, no. All the clothes have the old "cardboard" effect when they're about to be put on or taken off. And Scott's Coat is a tad too form fitting as it sticks to his legs as he walks. Essentially, the clothes the characters wear, ARE their skin while they're wearing them. Speaking of taking off clothes. What was Madison's job in all of this story? To provide comfort for Ethan? She's a journalist, but she didn't do a lot of journaling. In fact, letting her die at the hands of Dr. Death or making her strip off all her clothes (or most of them) are her best roles in the entire game. (Dr. Death's killing of her is kinda sadististic, too. Poor girl. All paralyzed and helpless. Can't scream or anything, she can only watch and twitch as she's cut to pieces.)

The walking mechanic also takes a bit of getting used to. Seriously, the made EVERY aspect of this game a puzzle. Including walking from point A to point B. It constantly feels like you're in a maze. And sometimes the camera shifts effect which way you walk, so you could walk forward, the camera will shift and you'll walk back the way you just came. Brilliant! I thought were were done with crappy movement controls and poor clothes effects. I guess not. I give them an E for effort, and a A on the concept, but a only a 2 out of 5 for me or a 6 out of 10.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

Oot isn't overrated, it's a cult game.  One of those things where either you "get it" or you don't.


Halo on the other hand...
And COD (though it is one of the few games with decent FPS controls on wii, unfortunately...  hope Goldeneye will be decent.)


----------



## Shouden (Sep 7, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Oot isn't overrated, it's a cult game. One of those things where either you "get it" or you don't.
> 
> 
> Halo on the other hand...
> And COD (though it is one of the few games with decent FPS controls on wii, unfortunately... hope Goldeneye will be decent.)



Well, you're playing an FPS on the Wii. that's your problem. Don't expect Goldeneye to be any better. It looks like it's literally the N64 version with Daniel Craig modeled instead of Pierce Brosnan.

You haven't played Resistance, either. Great FPS!


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2010)

Shouden said:


> You haven't played Resistance, either. Great FPS!


 
Resistance was a pretty damn underrated game.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Crysis
> 
> It just doesn't really have much replay value. :V


 
This. 

I play Crysis a lot myself, played through the campaign, starts getting boring after the 4th-5th time. 

The multiplayer is always fun though.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2010)

Halo.
It's a game...where you kill...aliens....that's it. 
Also, World of Warcraft


----------



## Runa (Sep 7, 2010)

wait, did someone just try to claim Ocarina of Time was a Cult game?  *facepalm*  no, it's not cult in any way, it's as mainstream as you get.  it helped propel 3D platforming/adventure games to where they are today.  it also made Zelda from just another nintendo franchise to OMGAWSOME! The same way Metroid Prime turned that series into a mainstay, in spite of the games being around since the original NES.  

OOT is as mainstream as you get.  it's not 'cult'...no, Psychonauts is closer to cult than that.  Ico is cult.  (Well, those are mainstream cult classics, far more than OOT, anyway)  

My problem with halo isn't whether it's a good game or not, it's that it's hailed as such a great game when it's really just polished mediocrity.  While I agree sometimes you just need something simple done WELL to make a good game, I think it should be acknowledged as such, and not as the holy grail jesus rebirth of the FPS Genre. IT's just a basic game done well, and therefore it deseves to be seen as good, that's it. the point of this thread wasn't to rail on popular games (like people saying Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts are somehow overrated in spite of them earning all their praise and being acknolwedged as not perfect.  

Final Fantasy VII is really the only "overrated" final fantasy game, since it's held on a pedestal as some gleaming icon of JRPG perfection when it's really just a well-done game.  All the other FF's are criticsed.  Go to any forum discussing Final Fantasy, and they'll tell you(well, half of them will) that FFVIII was too emo and squall sucked.  They'll tell you FFIX was too kiddie, they will whine that the voice acting in X is atrocious and it's too linear, that 11 isn't a real FF game, that 12 was...I don';t even know what (seriously, I can't think of any mainstream criticism's for it.) and 13 was pretty much shit. All of the FF games garner their fair share of rational criticisms, and therefore each one has earned it's place, but VII was no better....but what are some mainstream complaints about it?  

IT's all about perception, ladies and gents.  

Overrated doesn't mean "popular games I don't like."


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 7, 2010)

I am big Halo fan, but I liked the books better, that being said the books are no longer linear with the games and i am pissed.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Sep 7, 2010)

Pretty much anything made by Activision/Blizzard.  Of course over-rated games are in their business plan afterall.


----------



## Twink (Sep 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Crysis
> 
> It just doesn't really have much replay value. :V


 
it was a benchmark game for computers it was never well received on normal game standards it's just a game to say "my compy can run Crysis on full ultra"



Metal_Skunk said:


> Pretty much anything made by Activision/Blizzard.  Of course over-rated games are in their business plan afterall.



i would have to disagree with you on Blizzard... except for WoW which i don't care much for but the games never come out unless they are polished to an extreme standard if you've picked up SCII you would see that everything down to the very last detail is intuitive and polished till it gleams like the life giving sun


----------



## Attaman (Sep 8, 2010)

Protip: If you say the games a publisher puts out are made to gleam like a sun, it's highly likely its games are overrated.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 8, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Pretty much anything made by Activision/Blizzard.  Of course over-rated games are in their business plan afterall.


 
Ehhh... I wouldn't go that far.  Whether you enjoy the games or not, *WarCraft* and *StarCraft* both set benchmarks for balanced, competitive RTS gameplay.  They're popular because they offer thousands of ways to play online, and challenges folks to create all sorts of custom content.  There are dozens of great games in the genre, but *SC* and *WC* are still celebrated favorites because they actually offer more creative freedom over other RTS titles.  So overrated?  Hardly.  Both franchises deserved every bit of praise they received.

The exact same can be spoken for *Diablo*.  Not only can you tweak the hell out of that sucker, the online service with ALL battle.net games is 100% free.  *Diablo II* especially generated a HUGE following with its custom content alone.  I was honestly surprised *Neverwinter Nights* didn't pull the rug out from under it.

I'll agree with *World of WarCraft* being overrated to a point.  I'm as sick of the game as many other folks are, but when you look at other MMOs out on the market, far too many simply try to copy its mechanics... Some even down to mimicking the exact user interface and hotkey buttons.  The reason why *WoW* is still the fucking king of the hill is because no developer has really tried to raise the bar.  The competition is embarrassingly weak.  Folks say BioWare's *Star Wars: The Old Republic* will steal some of its glory, but I have serious doubts.  *Old Republic* looks absolutely badass, but it's also more story-driven than *WoW*.  Honestly, the only way I see Blizzard's MMO losing momentum is against another next-gen MMO that they create themselves.

Also, stick to the fact that Blizzard is one of the rare development companies that actually FINISHES a game before announcing an official release date.  They actually pull out the product and give it a polished spit-shine before putting it out on shelves.


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Protip: If you say the games a publisher puts out are made to gleam like a sun, it's highly likely its games are overrated.



protip: look at blizzards game history and see how they've killed games that were mostly done just cause they weren't up to their standards such as StarCraft: Ghost and actually play a Blizzard game before you say they are overrated


PS don't be giving "protips to a kid that does only a hand full of things with his life one of which is play games at a almost pro-level


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 8, 2010)

OP's post is EXTREMELY TL;DR but im gonna throw out "Kingdom Hearts"


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> I'll agree with *World of WarCraft* being overrated to a point.  I'm as sick of the game as many other folks are, but when you look at other MMOs out on the market, far too many simply try to copy its mechanics... Some even down to mimicking the exact user interface and hotkey buttons.  The reason why *WoW* is still the fucking king of the hill is because no developer has really tried to raise the bar.  The competition is embarrassingly weak.  Folks say BioWare's *Star Wars: The Old Republic* will steal some of its glory, but I have serious doubts.  *Old Republic* looks absolutely badass, but it's also more story-driven than *WoW*.  Honestly, the only way I see Blizzard's MMO losing momentum is against another next-gen MMO that they create themselves.


 
IMHO, depends on what market you're looking at.

The French MMO Dofus has a pretty big following in France, as well as decent sized populations internationally. And I'm pretty sure Koreans just play whatever the latest thing they pump out is.

I really think WoW only has no competition in the US, simply because Americans are either too lazy to find something else to play and WoW's been marketed like a whore on a street corner.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 8, 2010)

Twink said:


> protip: look at blizzards game history and see how they've killed games that were mostly done just cause they weren't up to their standards such as StarCraft: Ghost and actually play a Blizzard game before you say they are overrated
> 
> 
> PS don't be giving "protips to a kid that does only a hand full of things with his life one of which is play games at a almost pro-level



hey chill it's okay, we're not saying they're bad games. Good games can be overrated.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Sep 8, 2010)

Zydala said:


> hey chill it's okay, we're not saying they're bad games. Good games can be overrated.



Yes as stated in earlier comments over-rated doesn't mean their bad games. I love Starcraft, Diablo 1 and 2, and all the Warcrafts (with the exception of WoW). They are all really solid games and I still play them to this day.  I'm just saying that having Jim Raynor's face on a lot of Korean air line planes is a little too much.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 8, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I'm just saying that having Jim Raynor's face on a lot of Korean air line planes is a little too much.


 
Are you serious?


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Sep 8, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Are you serious?


 
I kid you not, my good sir. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Jim-...r-Planes-to-Promote-Starcraft-II-145463.shtml


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 8, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I kid you not, my good sir. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Jim-...r-Planes-to-Promote-Starcraft-II-145463.shtml


 
that just made my day


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 8, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I kid you not, my good sir. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Jim-...r-Planes-to-Promote-Starcraft-II-145463.shtml


 
Still doesn't beat the fact that South Korea holds December 21st as an official holiday for the game, and even includes a parade to boot.  Their schools even offer classes on the game itself.  *StarCraft* is serious shit over there... o___o;;


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 8, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Everyone? Try telling that to the millions of suckers who keep propelling *Madden* to the top of the charts every single August. I want the franchise to die like many others, but it has too many rampant fans who have to have their $60 NFL fix every year. I miss the days when EA didn't fucking monopolize the license.... -_-



I am soooo glad someone agrees with me. All of the football games, unless they're like super powered football players, just need to die. You can't call yourself a gamer playing these games. And that goes for hockey, and basketball games as well. Just no....they just....need to die.

I'm going to relay a story that a GameStop cashier told me and my wife as we were picking up a game.

"There was this one time when Madden 'XX/NCAA 'XX (I don't remember which one) was being released at midnight and a guy came in and paid for his preorder for his copy. I offered the guy a possible preorder on the newest Halo game and he replied "Pssshh, I don't play that nerdy bullshit." Well midnight came around and he recieved his copy of the game and on the way out of the store he jumped and kicked his heels in joy. Now I'm a stupid nerd for likeing Halo and THAT is cool? Yeeeaaahhh."


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 8, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> I am soooo glad someone agrees with me. All of the football games, unless they're like super powered football players, just need to die. You can't call yourself a gamer playing these games. And that goes for hockey, and basketball games as well. Just no....they just....need to die.
> 
> I'm going to relay a story that a GameStop cashier told me and my wife as we were picking up a game.
> 
> "There was this one time when Madden 'XX/NCAA 'XX (I don't remember which one) was being released at midnight and a guy came in and paid for his preorder for his copy. I offered the guy a possible preorder on the newest Halo game and he replied "Pssshh, I don't play that nerdy bullshit." Well midnight came around and he recieved his copy of the game and on the way out of the store he jumped and kicked his heels in joy. Now I'm a stupid nerd for likeing Halo and THAT is cool? Yeeeaaahhh."


 
Oh, I openly talk shit to those people on a constant basis at work.  I have so many co-workers who are stubborn fans of *Madden*, and I see them online playing almost nothing but that and the occasional session of *Modern Warfare 2* or *Halo 3: ODST*.  Somehow I can't get them to realize they're paying $60 every year for the exact same game, just with different player rosters.  They refuse to recall back in 2003/04 when Segasports dealt a killer blow to EA by selling their annual NFL/NBA licensed games for $20 on the very day of release.  Instead of competing with them, EA ran away like a little bitch and simply bought out the NFL license, so they couldn't have any competition.

It's a shame too, because the Segasports entries were far better than what *Madden* could have ever hoped to be.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> I am soooo glad someone agrees with me. All of the football games, unless they're like super powered football players, just need to die. You can't call yourself a gamer playing these games. And that goes for hockey, and basketball games as well. Just no....they just....need to die.
> 
> I'm going to relay a story that a GameStop cashier told me and my wife as we were picking up a game.
> 
> "There was this one time when Madden 'XX/NCAA 'XX (I don't remember which one) was being released at midnight and a guy came in and paid for his preorder for his copy. I offered the guy a possible preorder on the newest Halo game and he replied "Pssshh, I don't play that nerdy bullshit." Well midnight came around and he recieved his copy of the game and on the way out of the store he jumped and kicked his heels in joy. Now I'm a stupid nerd for likeing Halo and THAT is cool? Yeeeaaahhh."


Relevant.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 8, 2010)

Call of Duty series except like 3 I think.
Halo series (despite actually liking Halo)
Zelda Series
Final Fantasy after the single digits
Gran Turismo series
Batman Arkham Asylum
Battlefield (the dialogue is funny, but the gameplay is bleh)
Borderlands
WoW
Diablo 3
Grand Theft Auto 4
Fallout 3
Mirror's Edge
inFamous
MAG
MGS4
Kingdom Hearts
Guitar Hero
Brawl
Every pokemon after like...Yellow. 

Man I am trying WAY too hard.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2010)

With Pokemon, I think it's the other way around. Everyone always says Pokemon stopped being awesome after Gen II.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> With Pokemon, I think it's the other way around. Everyone always says Pokemon stopped being awesome after Gen II.


 Cause it did.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> Cause it did.


Case in point.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> Cause it did.


 
Nonsense.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Nonsense.


 Pfffffffft. Really? LOOK AT THEM.


----------



## Azure (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey gaiz lets argue about vidya gamez and troll people :V:V:V. Short version of this thread: FFVII sucks, FFVI rocks, Halo is gay, and WOW is just a lame duck faggot blowjob festival compared to EVE, a real mans MMO.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> Pfffffffft. Really? LOOK AT THEM.


 
They're pretty damn fun.  Some nitpicks here and there, but I honestly think that I had as much fun with the gen IV games as I ever did with Red.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They're pretty damn fun.  Some nitpicks here and there, but I honestly think that I had as much fun with the gen IV games as I ever did with Red.


 I'm having a ton of fun in SS with my party of all originals. D< I just bought FireRed too.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 8, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Hey gaiz lets argue about vidya gamez and  troll people :V:V:V. Short version of this thread: FFVII sucks, FFVI  rocks, Halo is gay, and WOW is just a lame duck faggot blowjob festival  compared to EVE, a real mans MMO.



Surprised?


----------



## Runa (Sep 8, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Call of Duty series except like 3 I think.
> Halo series (despite actually liking Halo)
> Zelda Series
> Final Fantasy after the single digits
> ...



care to elaborate on any of these? participate in the discussion and explain WHY they're overrated?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 8, 2010)

Runa said:


> care to elaborate on any of these? participate in the discussion and explain WHY they're overrated?


 
Nobody else is really elaborating, so I am participating as far as pretty much everyone else is.


----------



## Runa (Sep 8, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Nobody else is really elaborating, so I am participating as far as pretty much everyone else is.



so you're the kind of person who's content to not be better than the masses?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 8, 2010)

Runa said:


> so you're the kind of person who's content to not be better than the masses?


 
What does this have to do with being better? I'm following the flow of the thread, nobody is better or worse here.


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

Zydala said:


> hey chill it's okay, we're not saying they're bad games. Good games can be overrated.


 
Sorry I usually try and keep Pyros locked in the basement but he occasionally digs his way and rants on vydjia games


----------



## iceroadlion (Sep 8, 2010)

Portal


----------



## Zydala (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't thought of anything good that I was compelled to contribute until now; I agree with a couple of these but not so much as to be vocal about it I guess

but I sort of sat on it and found one that I've always been sort of puzzled by: what's the overly fanatical obsession with Okami? Some points first: I liked it, it was a good game, I'm not commenting on how furries like it specifically, and I know it didn't sell well at all.

What I mean is, there's been a ton of people who have made it some sort of life goal to get people to play it or swear that it's a masterpiece etc... but really I kinda feel like the story was mediocre. Gameplay was fun, art direction was fantastic, but I fell asleep for the first half when I watched my gf play it, and the second half felt like it was some 12 hour climax to a story. It sort of spiked in its story too quickly, if you understand what I mean? maybe not.

also I'm tired of hearing people go "Okami needs a REAL sequel not this dumb DS game that doesn't count". It... does count?? What's so special about the first one that it needs some special high def rendition on a big screen TV.


----------



## lucaaat (Sep 8, 2010)

I saw several GTA4's here. Why exactly was it overrated? The engine and graphics were amazing, the story was pretty good, a huge step forward from San Andreas. A LOT of content was removed, so I guess that is why is was overrated? Or something else?

Anyways, I agree on WoW, and all major Sportsgames (PES etc.). Halo - check. COD 4 was good, so I don't think i deserves to be here. How about... hmmm... the old Battlefield? maybe even 2.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone said The Sims yet?

The Sims.

Overrated as shit.

And before you say it, yes I've played them, I'm a simfag. It's still grossly overrated.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

lucaaat said:


> Nah, nobody is really crazy about that game, or at least here by me nobody is...


 
The people who are crazy about it are CRAZY about it though.

And I know lots of people, but then again, I know lots of girls.


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

just an FYI Sims was/is the top selling PC game of all time


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

lucaaat said:


> No need to get nerdy, I just pointed out I do not know many TheSims players


 
oh i was just spewing out random info i wasn't even reading the posts i just saw the Sims and it reminded me the fact


----------



## Runa (Sep 8, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I haven't thought of anything good that I was compelled to contribute until now; I agree with a couple of these but not so much as to be vocal about it I guess
> 
> but I sort of sat on it and found one that I've always been sort of puzzled by: what's the overly fanatical obsession with Okami? Some points first: I liked it, it was a good game, I'm not commenting on how furries like it specifically, and I know it didn't sell well at all.
> 
> ...



Honestly?  as far as I understand, it's all about the art design and it's relatively original gameplay.  I agree, it's overrated as hell, but it's unique and that's why it gets a lot of praise.  I think that's a good reason to consider it overrated.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

im sure someone has already mentioned it. but i think halo. =/

but odst was pretty good. and reach looks pretty good too. =] soo idunno, reach might change my mind


----------



## Runa (Sep 8, 2010)

lucaaat said:


> I saw several GTA4's here. Why exactly was it overrated? The engine and graphics were amazing, the story was pretty good, a huge step forward from San Andreas. A LOT of content was removed, so I guess that is why is was overrated? Or something else?
> 
> Anyways, I agree on WoW, and all major Sportsgames (PES etc.). Halo - check. COD 4 was good, so I don't think i deserves to be here. How about... hmmm... the old Battlefield? maybe even 2.



The engine was NOT good, the driving felt like driving on ice (seriously, couldn't STAND the driving mechanics), you fell out of your car or bike with the slightest bump.  The story was good, but nothing that really stood out, jsut another GTA game without constant film references.  the world was bland and boring, pretty much just GTAIII with pretty graphics.  They took away the pretty beaches, the variation and uniqueness of Vice City, and the free-roaming countryside of San Andreas. it took away stat building and any sort of RPG elements.  Not to mention frankly the characters were ALL retardedly irritating (there's only ONE person in the entire game I didn't want to stab in the face...and that was Niko.)  

Sure, the gun and fight mechanics were better,  but it was such a gross step-down from the previous titles.  Just becuase it has production values doesn't make it good, and definitely not "best game EVUR" material, jsut really well-done.  

I see the appeal in it, it's not a BAD game, I just hate it with a passion and it's NOT worth the pages and pages of praise it gets.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Runa said:


> The engine was NOT good, the driving felt like driving on ice (seriously, couldn't STAND the driving mechanics), you fell out of your car or bike with the slightest bump.


 
I hear this a lot from people who just suck at driving in GTA4. Seriously, if you take the time to learn how to drive properly it's tons of fun.


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 8, 2010)

As much as i love halo, its obvious its one of the biggest over rated game of all time 
But meh, who cares. Just as long as the single player and multiplayer are fun then i could care less


----------



## Zydala (Sep 8, 2010)

Runa said:


> Honestly?  as far as I understand, it's all about the art design and it's relatively original gameplay.  I agree, it's overrated as hell, but it's unique and that's why it gets a lot of praise.  I think that's a good reason to consider it overrated.


 
Yeah I mean it had a lot of good merits but it has a lot of fans who are like "why did no one ever buy thiiiiiisssss" without thinking how niche it was. Oh well!


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Yeah I mean it had a lot of good merits but it has a lot of fans who are like "why did no one ever buy thiiiiiisssss" without thinking how niche it was. Oh well!


 
okami on the wii is the definitive version IMO


----------



## Runa (Sep 9, 2010)

Twink said:


> okami on the wii is the definitive version IMO



Well yeah, the Wiimote makes everything a bucket of win. at least in that game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 9, 2010)

*Insert any popular game here* 
*Insert any game made by first or second party developers here*
*Insert any game made by popular developers like Valve here*
*Insert any game made by Activision/EA/Square-Enix/Konami/Capcom/Nintendo/Bungie here* 


/thread



DragonRift said:


> *laughs*
> 
> I have a resounding hatred for *Final Fantasy XIII*, and will hail it as the worst entry in the entire franchise.  Regardless of the better works he's created, I want Tetsuya nomura to die in a fire for what he did to this game.


 

You mean designed the characters for it? He wasn't even the director or creator...or even the sole artist of this game, for that matter.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 9, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> You mean designed the characters for it? He wasn't even the director or creator...or even the sole artist of this game, for that matter.


 
yeah I was confused too. I didn't think the character designs were the most objectionable part of the game, lol


----------



## squirrely (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm just gonna go out there and say. EARTHBOUND. Hell the entire mother series in one way or another. Don't get me wrong I own Earthbound and love Mother3 to death, but they aren't nearly as great as they're made out to be.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 9, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> *Insert any popular game here*
> *Insert any game made by first or second party developers here*
> *Insert any game made by popular developers like Valve here*
> *Insert any game made by Activision/EA/Square-Enix/Konami/Capcom/Nintendo/Bungie here*


I disagree. In fact, I think the Fire Emblem series is hugely underrated.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 10, 2010)

squirrely said:


> I'm just gonna go out there and say. EARTHBOUND. Hell the entire mother series in one way or another. Don't get me wrong I own Earthbound and love Mother3 to death, but they aren't nearly as great as they're made out to be.



I'll argue mother 2 for sure, but mother 3 to me was definitely a pinnacle of writing achievement. It changed me in so many ways after playing it. I do wish more people would/could play it, just for that experience.

I think what gets me mostly is how crazy obsessive people are over the games after what... like 15 years? I don't think it's done that much for the history of gaming. I'm sure that's what you were getting at, lol


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I disagree. In fact, I think the Fire Emblem series is hugely underrated.


 
Oh I know.

Then again, it doesn't seem like that so much to me since...

BF: "FIRE EMBLEM ALL DAY 24/7 RAWR"
Me: "So much..." DDDDDD:

Nah, he's not that bad. But I seem to associate with a lot of people who happen to know of fire emblem just by chance. ._.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Sep 10, 2010)

Overrated? Kingdom Hearts for me. Not a bad game, but doesn't really capture the imagination.

But really, what defines an overrated game? A game that we just don't understand (like me with FPSs or most RPGs) or games we like but haven't reached the pinnacle we expected? Or something I'm missing?


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 10, 2010)

Half-Life


I played all of them out so far.

The physics engine is cool, but you know it's really not that special. I was not impressed. A neat little storyline, very creative. But it's hardly what it's touted to be, imo.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 10, 2010)

Zydala said:


> yeah I was confused too. I didn't think the character designs were the most objectionable part of the game, lol


 
Especially since the writing, music, programming, and the like were all done by other people?


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 10, 2010)

Zydala said:


> yeah I was confused too. I didn't think the character designs were the most objectionable part of the game, lol


 
No, don't be confused.  I'm used to blaming him for cursing the series, since every entry he's been the main designer for has left a horribly sour taste in my mouth.  *VII* was okay, but *VIII*, *X*, *X-2*, and *XIII* were awful experiences for me, and I hold him solely as an abomination to the series.  I loved *IX* and *XII*, and being that he pretty much had nothing to do with those later entries, I hold him accountable for the others.  That, and his fetish for pretty-looking men with feathery hair (or hair that's flat-out ridiculous), excessive dangly metal jewelry and chains, zippers, goofy clothing styles that lack any sort of symmetrical appearance (just look at Tidus), and weapons that either defy all laws of gravitational physics, or simply do not make a shred of sense.

It's really a shame too, 'cause his non-*Final Fantasy* outings aren't bad.  *The World Ends With You* is a jaw-dropping piece of work.  *Final Fantasy XIII* made history for me, for it's the first game in the series that I have absolutely no motivation to complete.  I made it to Chapter 11 and dicked around for about four hours before becoming hopelessly bored with it.  It's like they forgot to put in an actual adventure ( or something that defines "exploration") into the game, and half-assed this open field with random "missions" in order to feed us that illusion that this is part of the series.

If he's involved with *XV*, I think I may just skip it entirely.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 10, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> ...



Don't confuse the enemy with the guy who's hired to do the pictures. I notice that you liked IX and XII. They were directed by the same person and were made by different teams than the other games that you say you dislike. That might have something to do with it. Don't scapegoat Nomura; he was just hired by the other guys is all.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 10, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Don't scapegoat Nomura; he was just hired by the other guys is all.



Yeah, blame Nomura for Kingdom Hearts! :3


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have to say that the most overrated game in my opinion is Ridge Racer 64. Yeah I love the other Ridge Racers (especially Ridge Racer V) in the franchise. It's just that RR64 goes so far out of the box that it ends up being bad.


----------



## Runa (Sep 11, 2010)

some Clarification: 

Overrated means the following: 

1 - That a game gets more praise than it deserves
2 - That a game doesn't succeed where people claim it succeeds
3 - That a game has a lot of hype that it doesn't live up to (not marketing hype, but word-of-mouth) 

Overrated DOES NOT mean: 

1 - That a game is a poor entry in an otherwise popular game series
2 - That a game simply sold a lot and you don't personally think it deserves it
3 - That a game has a few features you don't like or otherwise dislike
4 - That a game doesn't appeal to YOU.  
5 - That a game gets a lot of hype but doesn't sell a lot

It's amazing how hard that is for some people to grasp.  Majora's mask is NOT overrated just because it's the least liked in the series.  FFXIII is not overrated, since it's decisively split, some people LOVE it, others HATE it.  It's rightfully criticised.  Psychonauts is NOT overrated just because people praise it, nobody played it, therefore it can't really be considered overrated.  (granted, it WAS glitchy as hell and suffered flaws, but the only real praise it got was for it's art design and writing, which it heavily deserves.)  

I actually have a lot of things to say about Fallout 3...I think it's overrated to the nth degree.  was it good? yeah, it was, but it also had a lot of issues that people seem to easily ignore due to the fact that it IS a great game and has a LOT of content.  See, there's endless missions, a HUGE world, so much to do, and complete freedom.  the game has a mythos that's one of the best in gaming and the humor is actually really awesome.  For this reason, the game DOES deserve a lot of praise, but due to it's issues, I don't see why it's praise is so thorough.  

For one, the game is jerky and unrefined.  The movement and gunplay just seems stiff beyond belief. It's not that it's bad, it just doesn't seem so great to me.  In spite of LOVING what the game had to offer, I just couldn't bear to play it because it was so simplistic and yet so glitchy/unnatural.  

The graphics and sound are actually pretty poor.  the music is entirely nonexistent (seriously, of all the gameplay, I don't remember a single track even existing.)  I know this may have been made for atmosphere, but it's still unmemorable and bland.  Same with the sound effects.  IT seems all in all like the technical quality seen on PS1 and PS2 titles.  Really nothing standing out. 

It lacks NArrative.  Okay, I know this was deliberate and nonlinearity is what people like (not to mention I know it DOES have important plot points and a story), but I played this game for I think 12-14 hours and the only story-based gameplay I played was the opening hour or so in the vault.  IT seems like a LOT of unneeded fluff for a game, and in my opinion the lack of direction really hurt the game.  It just wasn't concentrated at all.  when you're doing Nonlinearity, try something like what FFVI did, give people room to move around and do things in the order they want, but make each side story or quest MATTER.  You didn't have to get Shadow\s backstory, you dont have to save relm, and you don't need to scale Kefka's magic tower....but dammit, those sidestories had MEANING.  

Overall, the game was good, but it was too unrefined to deserve the praise it got.  (And it got a LOT of praise)


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 12, 2010)

Any of the more modern FPS games.


----------



## Runa (Sep 12, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Any of the more modern FPS games.



due to your brash overgeneralization and lack of examples, your opinion is now null and void.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Any of the more modern FPS games.


Runa's opinion > Yours :roll:


----------



## Runa (Sep 12, 2010)

I have another game I feel the need to add:  The entire God of War Series. 

I tried to like them, I really did.  Sure, they're pretty and VERY cinematic, plus they pretty much revolutionized the idea of quicktime events as a basic gameplay mechanic (something I, unlike yahtzee, actually liked), but the gameplay other than that was so shallow!  I feel this game series is, in effect, no better than HEavenly sword.  Pretty to look at, amazingly well done, but too simple to hold my attention.  

I was given God of War 1 and 2 free of charge by a friend (happy birthday!), and I got about halfway through the first game before getting bored of it.  I felt it was remarkably repetitive, mostly devoid of story (it's there, but not prominent), and although it's cinematic gold, it's just...bleh.  how this game series got consistently higher reviews than modern action stablemate Devil May Cry is beyond me. 

Devil May cry is more indepth, more varied, and more original, it also is an ORIGINAL Story (therefore not subject to extra criticism due to it not being accurate to existing cannon), more rewarding gameplay, far more likeable characters, and above all else, it's fun.  

God of War is cinematic, but also boring and they pad the game length by needlessly giving a tonne of health to each enemy so it just takes longer to kill...At least Devil MAy Cry was challenging without relying on massive healthbars.  

I Tried to like it (I even re-bought the HD remakes of GOW 1 and 2 on PS3), I even forced myself to play it, but it was so boring...and like the game, I'll be a broken record by repeating that it's repeitive to all hell.


----------



## skorpio (Sep 12, 2010)

Halo.
Call of Duty.
Gears of War.
Need for Speed.
Legend of Zelda.
Grand Theft Auto.
Every MMO ever made, sans WoW.

Total shit, all of them.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2010)

skorpio said:


> Legend of Zelda.
> Every MMO ever made, sans WoW.
> 
> Total shit, all of them.


You best be trollin', boy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 12, 2010)

Runa said:


> I have another game I feel the need to add:  The entire God of War Series.
> 
> I tried to like them, I really did.  Sure, they're pretty and VERY cinematic, plus they pretty much revolutionized the idea of quicktime events as a basic gameplay mechanic (something I, unlike yahtzee, actually liked), but the gameplay other than that was so shallow!  I feel this game series is, in effect, no better than HEavenly sword.  Pretty to look at, amazingly well done, but too simple to hold my attention.
> 
> ...


 
i KINDA agree here. god of war 1 was awesome though because its build just like a real greek drama. you have the rise, betrayal and downfall of a tragic hero. and it works really well!
but the other 2 games had a different director... they just took away the old concept of a drama and replaced the hero with a rage filled asshole...
and then at the end of the 3rd game they try to force the whole "hope" thing on the player... only to make him destroy zeus's face in a first person view 5 minutes later >_> that really ruined it in my opinion. it was still a great series but the ending was SO disappointing! DX


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 13, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Don't confuse the enemy with the guy who's hired to do the pictures. I notice that you liked IX and XII. They were directed by the same person and were made by different teams than the other games that you say you dislike. That might have something to do with it. Don't scapegoat Nomura; he was just hired by the other guys is all.



It's amazing how many people don't seem to realize that, like with Shigeru Miyamoto and Nintendo (or Bill Gates with Microsoft) that Nomura actually *isn't* the sole employee at Square-Enix. He did not direct or produce the game. He wasn't even the _ART_ director. 

If you *HAVE* to blame all your issues with the game with only ONE person, at *least* do what everyone does with Tim Burton and blame the director. Who's the Director? no, sorry, the answer *isn't* Tetsuya Nomura. Your issue would be with Motomu Toriyama.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 13, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> It's amazing how many people don't seem to realize that, like with Shigeru Miyamoto and Nintendo (or Bill Gates with Microsoft) that Nomura actually *isn't* the sole employee at Square-Enix. He did not direct or produce the game. He wasn't even the _ART_ director.
> 
> If you *HAVE* to blame all your issues with the game with only ONE person, at *least* do what everyone does with Tim Burton and blame the director. Who's the Director? no, sorry, the answer *isn't* Tetsuya Nomura. Your issue would be with Motomu Toriyama.


 
thaaaank you, lol C:


----------



## skorpio (Sep 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You best be trollin', boy.



You'll probably think I'm mad, but I was serious.

Well maybe not every MMO, but most MMOs. 90%.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 13, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> If you *HAVE* to blame all your issues with the game with only ONE person, at *least* do what everyone does with Tim Burton and blame the director. Who's the Director? no, sorry, the answer *isn't* Tetsuya Nomura. Your issue would be with Motomu Toriyama.



*hugs* Thank you.

Besides, there are _plenty_ of other, more legitimate reasons to hate Nomura. :]


----------



## Zydala (Sep 13, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> Besides, there are _plenty_ of other, more legitimate reasons to hate Nomura. :]


 
Belts belts belts? +zippers?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Belts are to Nomura as tight pants are to the person who did the art for Final Fantasy XII and Vagrant Story. (I forgot his name) And as pale skin, spiked armour, capes, catsuits, blue-black lipstick on men, willowy thin bodies, mascara, and frizzy white hair are to Amano.



CinnamonApples said:


> *hugs* Thank you.
> 
> Besides, there are _plenty_ of other, more legitimate reasons to hate Nomura. :]


 

For the same reason Hitoshi Sakimoto got a hatedom after Final Fantasy XII? (ie, several people trashed XII's soundtrack with the justification of, "He's not Uematsu!". The same thing happened in XI, too. >.<)


----------



## Zydala (Sep 13, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ Belts are to Nomura as tight pants are to the person who did the art for Final Fantasy XII and Vagrant Story.


 
I can't lie one of the best things about XII was how everyone - EVERYONE - had an absolute fabulous ass. lol

also on that same note that Uematsu can be overrated at times. I LOVE some pieces he did in VII and IX was a fabulously well-rounded soundtrack, not to mention a lot of his earlier games (FFI etc). But a lot of his stuff - Lost Odyssey comes to mind - can be particularly bland. Actually I didn't even know he did the music to L.O. until later!


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 13, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Belts belts belts? +zippers?


 
The entirety of the Kingdom Hearts franchise.


----------



## Riley (Sep 13, 2010)

Halo:  Wherein the cast of Aliens re-enacts the story of Starcraft and Brood War on Ringworld.

Gears of War:  Wherein Epic forgets how to make good games.

Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2 (single player):  Wherein Infinity Ward attempts to top Transformers 2 in terms of horrendous storytelling.

Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2 (multi player):  Wherein-- GRENADE LAUNCHER TELEPORT KNIFE DUAL SHOTGUNS AIRSTRIKE HARRIER JET AIRSTRIKE AC130 TELEPORT KNIFE SWITCHING HOSTS DUAL SHOTGUNS GRENADE LAUNCHER GRENADE AT YOUR SPAWN POINT GAME ENDING NUKE FROM THE OTHER TEAM WHEN YOUR TEAM ONLY NEEDED ONE POINT TO WIN.

Gran Turismo:  Wherein fairly well detailed cars race slowly along a standard track, somehow unable to break even when slamming headfirst into a wall and 5 other cars.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 13, 2010)

Call of Duty.

Imo, Rainbow Six was a better realistic FPS. AND more fun.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 14, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> The entirety of the Kingdom Hearts franchise.


 
why

all he did was draw people


----------



## Superscooter143 (Sep 14, 2010)

Xenke said:


> It's pretty.
> 
> Despite the fact that it's overhyped, *I think it re-energized the FPS genre.*


----------



## Runa (Sep 14, 2010)

Riley said:


> Gran Turismo: Wherein fairly well detailed cars race slowly along a standard track, somehow unable to break even when slamming headfirst into a wall and 5 other cars.


 
okay, so because of a minor aesthetic issue, you completely disregard the game?  Sorry, I fail to see this logic when EVERY racing game I see is pretty much the same.  (and you DO get proper damage depending on how you're hit).  I hardly call it overrated, I'd argue it's one of the few games that truly deserve the praise and success they get.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 14, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> It's amazing how many people don't seem to realize that, like with Shigeru Miyamoto and Nintendo (or Bill Gates with Microsoft) that Nomura actually *isn't* the sole employee at Square-Enix. He did not direct or produce the game. He wasn't even the _ART_ director.
> 
> If you *HAVE* to blame all your issues with the game with only ONE person, at *least* do what everyone does with Tim Burton and blame the director. Who's the Director? no, sorry, the answer *isn't* Tetsuya Nomura. Your issue would be with Motomu Toriyama.


 
*head-desk*  *head-desk*  *head-desk*

You guys are totally misreading my point.  Not once did I say Nomura is the REASON for why I disliked the games.  I said he was a "curse" being that every entry he's been the main character designer for has ended up being an entry that I strongly disliked.  I referred to him as a black cat, or broken mirror.

Christ, you make it sound like I'd also blame Hayden Christiansen for destroying Darth Vader.  Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Zydala (Sep 14, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> *head-desk*  *head-desk*  *head-desk*
> 
> You guys are totally misreading my point.  Not once did I say Nomura is the REASON for why I disliked the games.


 
I get what you're saying but 



DragonRift said:


> "... I'm used to blaming him for cursing the series..."
> 
> "... I hold him solely as an abomination to the series.  I loved *IX* and *XII*, and being that he pretty much had nothing to do with those later entries, I hold him accountable for the others."



saying stuff like that doesn't make it sound like it is all. You can blame the black cat that walked by, or you can blame the guy who dumped water out the highrise window onto your head.

'Curses' aren't usually seen as enlightened explanations to situations, by the way, so don't be surprised that we found it lacking.

(also how about Versus XIII? Nomura is, ironically, directing it and not doing the artwork, Amano is (who did the early ones and IX). But the guy who did World Ends With You (Tatsuya Kando) is also on the production team! Where is this gonna go)


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> -stoned disbelief macro-


 
A lot of companies, after the release of Halo, set out to either copy it's mechanics in order to tap into it's fanbase...

or

Strive to make something better because they hated Halo so much.

A lot of FPS series have showed up since Halo. At least, from what I've observed.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 15, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Well, you're playing an FPS on the Wii. that's your problem. Don't expect Goldeneye to be any better. It looks like it's literally the N64 version with Daniel Craig modeled instead of Pierce Brosnan.
> 
> You haven't played Resistance, either. Great FPS!


 
There were decent FPS games last gen with better graphics than what i've seen on wii so far, and there have been decent control schemes for FPS games on wii.  You're bullshitting me if you claim there can't be a decent FPS on wii.

Screenshots tend not to do games much justice, and the only real problem with the goldeneye screens is the jaggies...  which I won't notice on the old tube TV i'm going to play on.

I don't think it's so much that the wii is underpowered...  I think the other two consoles are overpowered.  They [microsoft/sony] launched their consoles at a price point that didn't make sense to me.  If I really wanted to spend my money on making everything look pretty, I'd be a PC gamer.

Resistance may be fun, sure...  but for the same price I could be getting some splitscreen action in on wii with my friends.  Trash talking in person is ALWAYS more fun, and the wii just happens to be the most affordable way to do that.


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2010)

Runa said:


> okay, so because of a minor aesthetic issue, you completely disregard the game?  Sorry, I fail to see this logic when EVERY racing game I see is pretty much the same.  (and you DO get proper damage depending on how you're hit).  I hardly call it overrated, I'd argue it's one of the few games that truly deserve the praise and success they get.


 
I have a bit more than a minor aesthetic issue with it.  It's slow, all the cars are the exact same and they all handle like bricks, and the driving physics are nothing short of horrible.  Just Cause 2, a game that wasn't even focused on cars, has a more realistic vehicle physics engine, and the procedural damage looks very nice.  Gran Turismo is the only (mainstream, let's not count random games made by Korean companies) driving game short of Mario Kart where nothing can ever hurt your car, no matter what you do to it.  I find nothing interesting in any Gran Turismo game that would make people drool over it like they do, even counting the fact that it's "just a racing game."

Everything it does, other racing games have been doing better since the PS1.



> (and you DO get proper damage depending on how you're hit)



Finally in the next game, sure.  Except that isn't so much 'crashing' as it is 'the car suddenly turns into jello.'  GT even makes wanton vehicular destruction look boring and terrible.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 15, 2010)

Riley said:


> Gran Turismo:  Wherein fairly well detailed cars race slowly along a standard track, somehow unable to break even when slamming headfirst into a wall and 5 other cars.


 
Gran Tourismo 5 has damage. Argument is invalid now.


----------



## Runa (Sep 15, 2010)

Project_X said:


> Gran Tourismo 5 has damage. Argument is invalid now.



Gran Turismo 2 had damage.  Argument was Invalid like a decade or more ago. 

Also, I've played more than a few rac ing games, and although I don't like the genre unless there'slue shells involved, I found Gran Turismo to be the most pleasant and realistic series I've played.  And also, keep in mind I'm someone who's remarkably harsh on popular games, hates racing games, and still really respects Gran Turismo.


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2010)

Runa said:


> Gran Turismo 2 had damage.  Argument was Invalid like a decade or more ago.



http://kotaku.com/5630851/lets-look-at-damaged-gran-turismo-5-cars/gallery/



> Gran Turismo 5 features car damage â€” a first for the series.


http://cache-04.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/9/2010/09/img_0204.jpg

No, that looks really good and not terrible at all.



Runa said:


> hates racing games, and still really respects Gran Turismo.


Not the biggest racing fan here either.  Gran Turismo is just the best example of a bad racing game to me.


----------



## Aegis (Sep 15, 2010)

^
Please tell me Forza is not a good racing game.


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2010)

Aegis said:


> ^
> Please tell me Forza is not a good racing game.


 
I have no idea about Forza; I have Forza 2 because it came with my 360, but I never really bothered to play it.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Sep 15, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> There were decent FPS games last gen with better graphics than what i've seen on wii so far, and there have been decent control schemes for FPS games on wii.*  You're bullshitting me if you claim there can't be a decent FPS on wii.*


 You're kidding me, are you? That's comic relief to me. Oh sure, The Conduit is decent but... as far as I know, that's the only good one. It's very important to add that no matter what, the controllers are NOT for FPS's. They suck.


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> You're kidding me, are you? That's comic relief to me. Oh sure, The Conduit is decent but... as far as I know, that's the only good one. It's very important to add that no matter what, the controllers are NOT for FPS's. They suck.


 
Well in that vein, anything with a joystick instead of a mouse sucks for FPSs, in my opinion.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Sep 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well in that vein, anything with a joystick instead of a mouse sucks for FPSs, in my opinion.


 I fully agree with you but you're debating against a large crowd. Probably larger.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 15, 2010)

Cept that people don't seem to know that you can easily control a WiiMote with more accuracy than a joystick. 

That is, developers.


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2010)

Riley said:


> I have no idea about Forza; I have Forza 2 because it came with my 360, but I never really bothered to play it.


 
I take this back.  I have now played a bit of Forza 2 from the copy that came with my Xbox.  According to the game, cars do not have the ability to turn.
Or maybe it's because I suck at racing games but inexplicably sort of find them enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Twink (Sep 15, 2010)

Riley said:


> I take this back.  I have now played a bit of Forza 2 from the copy that came with my Xbox.  According to the game, cars do not have the ability to turn.
> Or maybe it's because I suck at racing games but inexplicably sort of find them enjoyable nonetheless.


 
Most people most likely you included are too used to arcade racing games, once you try to pick up a driving simulator (Forza or even better Gran Turismo) which had real life physics it becomes hard to adjust. That is what makes the Gran Turismo series one of the most beloved and hated racing series ever. The graphics are extremely precise to way real life graphics work. They have had world class race car drivers race the tracks in real life cars and in the video game and have the times come within seconds of each other (in a video game where your lif is on the line you can take bigger risks). The reason i am talking about GT is it is the real racing simulator, it focuses solely on realism. Forza also works hard on physics but they spend time/resources on stuff like car customization (body kits and details like company/sponsor graphic, painting the car).


----------



## Superscooter143 (Sep 16, 2010)

Riley said:


> I take this back.  I have now played a bit of Forza 2 from the copy that came with my Xbox.  According to the game, cars do not have the ability to turn.
> *Or maybe it's because I suck at racing games but inexplicably sort of find them enjoyable nonetheless.*


 
You pretty much suck if you did say GT was bad, so I agree.


----------



## Aegis (Sep 16, 2010)

I can't see how anyone can suck at GT or Forza.
GT implements (as of 3 or so) an advisory as of when to brake. Ignore it for fun.
Regardless...
Do you not know how to brake and then turn as if you would in real life? 
ffs, it's as if people think a car at 80mph can turn well at Laguna Seca's corkscrew.


----------



## Riley (Sep 16, 2010)

Twink said:


> Most people most likely you included are too used to arcade racing games, once you try to pick up a driving simulator (Forza or even better Gran Turismo) which had real life physics it becomes hard to adjust.


Maybe it is that, since the racing games I grew up playing on my brother's PS1 were a combination of Sled Storm, Jet Moto 2, and Hi-Octane.  



Superscooter143 said:


> You pretty much suck if you did say GT was bad, so I agree.


 It's still the least enjoyable racing game I've ever played.



Aegis said:


> I can't see how anyone can suck at GT or Forza.
> GT implements (as of 3 or so) an advisory as of when to brake. Ignore it for fun.
> Regardless...
> Do you not know how to brake and then turn as if you would in real life?
> ffs, it's as if people think a car at 80mph can turn well at Laguna Seca's corkscrew.


My default car wouldn't take a wide turn at 20mph.  I don't think that's  too unrealistic of an expectation, even if my usual method of turning  in other games is "slam on the handbrake and spin until I end up facing  the right way."  It just seems that the driver of the car is completely  unwilling to actually turn the steering wheel past a 15 degree rotation.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Sep 16, 2010)

Riley said:


> It's still the least enjoyable *racing game* *simulator* I've ever played.


 Corrected


----------



## Riley (Sep 16, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> Corrected


 Games already imply simulation.  Games also imply enjoyment.  I find neither in GT.


----------



## Anthro_inquisitor (Sep 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well in that vein, anything with a joystick instead of a mouse sucks for FPSs, in my opinion.


 
they need to make a mechwarrior-like game using a wii-mote. That game was amazing with a joystick.


----------

